# [mplayer2] se passer de freetype

## Biloute

Je viens de mettre à jour en stable mplayer2 (2.0_p20130126)

Et par rapport à la version précédente il n'y a plus USE="truetype"

J'ai d'abord regardé une alternative avec iconv + libass mais ça ajoute cairo ce qui me parait un peu lourd pour avoir un affichage basic via la touche o ou P.

Je cherche donc une solution plus simple à mon problème

----------

## Leander256

J'ai toujours les infos qui s'affichent avec cette version de mplayer2, es-tu sûr que ce soit USE=truetype le fautif? Et as-tu recompilé ffmpeg/libav avec ce USE activé?

----------

## Biloute

OK. En même temps j'ai eu aussi une mise à jour de ffmpeg je vais regarder par là.

----------

## Biloute

Je confirme bien que avec les anciennes version ça passe nickel (mplayer2-2.0_p20120828 + ffmpeg-0.10.7)

C'est la nouvelle version de mplayer2 qui me donne comme message à la fin de la compilation le flag libass pour avoir l'OSD et les sous titres.

```
 * Messages for package media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20130126:

 * 

 * You've disabled the libass flag. No OSD or subtitles will be displayed.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...
```

Sauf que là ça me donne un libass + iconv avec plein de dépence dont cairo

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Ca va pas forcément faire avancer ton histoire mais chez moi, ffmpeg 1.0.7 a "cassé" les sous-titres sous vlc alors qu'avec ffmpeg 0.10.7 pas de soucis.

Si ca peut t'aider 

 *Quote:*   

> equery d cairo
> 
>  * These packages depend on cairo:
> 
> media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12 (x11-libs/cairo)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> equery d harfbuzz
> 
>  * These packages depend on harfbuzz:
> 
> media-libs/libass-0.10.1 (harfbuzz ? >=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.11)

 

 *Quote:*   

> equery u libass
> 
> [ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]
> 
> [        : I - package is installed with flag     ]
> ...

 

Essaye peut-être en désactivant le USE harfbuzz de libass

Sinon poste la sortie de emerge -pv mplayer2

----------

